# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Using fear to disarm people will backfire

## seapilot

Is it not strange that right after the attack in California, the Administration calls immediately for more gun control? Why not more immigration controls? Since 911 the Bill of Rights have been eroded and stepped on using fear of being attacked. Spying and illegal searches. Illegal detentions. Illegal wars etc.

Now more calls for gun control will stop the rabid on a mission to hurt innocents?? This is one time the fear tool for people to give up rights to the state is going to back fire (pun intended). People's natural reaction to fear is more security, and that means purchasing weapons to protect themselves not give up the security!! Rabid attacks proves witness that the state cannot possibly protect people at all times. 

Right now in Europe places like Austria, Germany people are getting whatever they can to protect themselves. Pepper spray, tasars, and flare guns are sold out. Those lucky enough to have or buy firearms are in short supply. They finally figured out that the state is not going to or cant protect them. 

In the USA people are lucky enough to have the freedom of 2nd to protect themselves. The original writers of the B o R the more forward thinking they were. They knew human behavior changes little over thousands of years.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Fear is a proven motivator.

----------

